# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons for Foreigners in Moscow
Private lessons in Russian for Foreigners.
At your home or office in Moscow. Visits possible.
At Ugo-Zapadnaya metro station. Extra charge at your location.
 15$/ac. hour. Contact me: alena_dolgih@mail.ru

----------


## Анатолий

> Private lessons in Russian for Foreigners.
> At your home or office in Moscow. Visits possible.
> At Ugo-Zapadnaya metro station. Extra charge at your location.
>  15$/ac. hour. Contact me: alena_dolgih@mail.ru

 Вы на "*У*го-Западной"? Давайте придерживаться стандартной транслитерации русских слов по-английски. 
Хотя бы вот так: http://www.learningrussian.com/transliteration.htm 
I would spell *Yu*go-Zapadnaya and Dolgi*kh*, in a more standard way of transliterating Russian.

----------

